# Strategiespiel für LAN



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (27. Februar 2012)

*Strategiespiel für LAN*

nabend leute, kennt ihr strategiespiele die ähnlich geil sind wie company of heroes oder world in conflict?

Sie sollten auch LAN fähig sein.


----------



## IconX (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Strategiespiel für LAN*

Kommt drauf an wie du das jetzt meinst.

Suchst du Strategiespiele mit Setting im 2ten Weltkrieg?

Aber sehr gute Langames sind immer wieder Wc3, Dawn of War (die alten zumindest), Empire Earth, Age of Empires 2, Anno etc.

Edit: Starcraft vergessen, wie konnte ich nur


----------



## Sethnix (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Strategiespiel für LAN*

Sins of a Solar Empire (mit und ohne "DLCs") (wenns länger dauern darf  )

Supreme Commander | Forged Alliance (sind auch auf ein längeres Spiel ausgelegt)

hmm kp obs auch Strategie ist:

Worms


----------



## jo214 (27. Februar 2012)

Schließe mich da an wc3 und aoe 2 weil einfach Kult is


----------



## Rolk (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Strategiespiel für LAN*

Für eine Lan würde ich auch die schon genannten Supreme Commander Forged Alliance, Sins of a Solar Empire und die komplette Dawn of War I Reihe empfehlen.

Bei Dawn of War am besten Soulstorm spielen, weil es mit Abstand das beste Balancing hatte. Nur wenn man die anderen Rassen auch spielen will braucht man noch die Vorgänger. Was ich auch empfehlen würde.


----------



## Painkiller (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Strategiespiel für LAN*

Da fehlt C&C Generals Zero Hour! 
Im MP fetzt das Spiel so richtig.


----------



## Dennis19 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Strategiespiel für LAN*

Mir fallen da spontan Warcraft 3 inkl. TFT und Warhammer 40k ein ^^

Liebe Grüße,

Dennis


----------



## Svayne (7. März 2012)

*AW: Strategiespiel für LAN*



> Da fehlt C&C Generals Zero Hour!



Das find ich auch! C&C ist einfach der hammer im Lan!!


----------



## BautznerSnef (7. März 2012)

*AW: Strategiespiel für LAN*

Der Herr der Ringe: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde sollte auch erwähnt werden.


----------



## Preisi (10. März 2012)

Also richtig gut zum lan zocken sind meiner Meinung nach empire earth - Zeitalter der Eroberung, wc 3 frozen throne und c & c generals - zero hour
MfG preisi


----------



## Hanzo93 (16. April 2012)

*AW: Strategiespiel für LAN*

Also ich muss ehrlich sagen WC 3 und Age of Empires dürfen in keiner LAN fehlen. die sind einfach KULT


----------

